# Nose rub



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all,
I have had a trio of reginas in their viv for 1-1/2 years now with not a single problem. Recently, I got another female and paired them off. One of my males left in his original viv has started to get nose rub (at least I think it is). It looks like he has rubbed the outer layer of skin on the tip of his nose off and now has a small white circle. What is the best thing I could put on this to prevent it from getting worse and to heal him?
Thanks for the help,
Scott


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

scott contact dr. frye. bet he will suggest ssd....i cant. i'm not the vet. take a pic of it. it might go away on its own as well. might want to make sure it is in fact a nose rub. sometimes they heal and go away, if its gotten worse, i would email him a pic as soon as possible. but just to be sure that is what it is...i would email him and get some advice on meds to use or buy in case you dont already have some he may say that you just need to keep an eye on it. thats what happened with one of my cobalts and it did go away, though it was grey not white, so that is concerning in itself . kristy


----------

